# Last Question on NREMT...little....actually really nervous



## Jandress4 (Sep 2, 2008)

I'm still unclear on this. I've just joined this forum after sifting through all the different posts. I got stopped at question 70, which seems to be a pretty regular occurrence. I'm pretty sure I got it wrong. But I don't feel as if I bombed the entire test. I had two questions. First, Does that mean I failed. And If not, secondly, how many would I have had to miss to fail out of those 70? Thanks.         :wacko:


----------



## marineman (Sep 2, 2008)

Due to the scaling method used there's no way of telling how many you would have gotten wrong out of 70. Technically you need a 70% to pass but that's really a mute point with the new adaptive test. 

As far as if you passed or failed, I don't want to get you down before you get the results but if you're certain you got the question wrong I'm almost certain it means you failed. I've been wrong before and I'll be wrong again so maybe someone here is more knowledgeable and can correct me but as far as I know the last question is a fairly reasonable measure to know if you passed or failed.

Do you by chance remember the question and the answer options?


----------



## Jandress4 (Sep 2, 2008)

*Rememeber*

Yes I actually do rememebr. I actually found another post, where the person was in the same exact situation as far as.....same last question, same last answer, and same ending number (ended on 70) and he passed. This kind of made me feel a little better. The question was in regards to the after birth. It said after the after birth was expelled, there was a lorge amount of bright red blood. I was stuck between massage urterus/direct presuure over vagina. I thought in my head that the reason I remembered to massage the uterus was to  help promote expulsion of the placenta, so I put direct pressure since it was large amount of Bright red blood. I dont know.....Thanks for replying


----------



## marineman (Sep 2, 2008)

Oh heck, in real life the only answer I've ever used when she's having a baby is the long slender peddle on the right and fire up those blinkies and woo-woo's. I absolutely hate babies. 


Hopefully someone else can chime in. I believe the words bright red are the difference makers there but both answers could technically be correct. Massaging the uterus stimulates contractions that decrease the uterine size to help stop bleeding. I can't say I remember exactly as the closest I've ever been was having a doc deliver a baby in the back of my ambulance after pulling into the garage.


----------



## reaper (Sep 2, 2008)

The answer would have been : massage


----------



## marineman (Sep 2, 2008)

Reaper can you clarify at all? I don't disagree with you but after looking back through my EMT-B book it says massage blah blah blah but also says often the perineum is torn during delivery causing bleeding. It says proper control of that is sterile gauze and pressure. That's where I thought either could be true.


----------



## reaper (Sep 2, 2008)

It is most likely Lochia (Postpartum Bleeding). You will massage to try to inspire uterine contractions. This helps control the bleeding. After that, you would look at giving oxytocin, if ALS is available.

You will be able to tell the difference between Lochia and bleeding from a tear.


----------



## Onceamedic (Sep 2, 2008)

Bright red blood is arterial blood..  thus post partum hemorrhage due to incomplete or slow uterine contraction.  The correct answer is massage the uterus.  I don't want to be a bearer of bad news but I believe that 70 questions and an incorrect last answer portends a fail.  Please let us know how you did.


----------



## KEVD18 (Sep 2, 2008)

i long for the days before this nonsense existed.

when i did my national, i took the exam and waited. i didnt have any idea(other than a general impression of the exam) how i did until i got my card in the mail.

i just had the general stress, none of this "oh my god, it all comes down to this one question. did i get it right? my whole life revolves around it" stuff that has evolved with the cbt.

then again, if they are going to do a computer test, why should you have to wait at all. in mass, you take your written in a computer lab. when you're done, you walk out to the proctors desk and they either hand you your ticket or tell you you failed. why cant the nremt do that?


----------



## reaper (Sep 2, 2008)

Even FL uses CBT. As soon as you finish, the tell you if you passed or failed. There is no reason that NREMT cannot setup their CBT the same way.


----------



## KEVD18 (Sep 2, 2008)

not only do you know right away, but up here they actually hand you your ticket on the spot. you could theoretically go from the testing center to the station for your first road shift and a practicing emt.


----------



## Jandress4 (Sep 2, 2008)

The reason I asked is because someone had the same exact situation as me and put the same last answer and passed the exam. So wouldnt that mean, if the last answer is wrong, you could still pass. Does that mean he should have failed, or I will be passing since the last answer was right (According to this person on EMTLIFE.com) or wrong (according to you guys). I'm sorry, I'm just freakin out bad for some reason. I had to take the course twice because I didn't take the test within the givin year(thought it was two years). I took it in 2006 and just finished my second turn this summer in july. Iguess I could wait until tommorrow to find out for sure! Hope it goes ok no matter what. either way, I will get certified! HA


----------



## KEVD18 (Sep 2, 2008)

this cbt stuff is pretty new. im perfectly comfortable in saying not one single person, including the designer of the program, has all the ins and outs figured out.

sit back and chill out. have a cocktail, read a book, build a model. check your results once a day. not too long back, someone who seemed to know what they were talking about posted the time that they do the only update to the database. hcecking before that time is as pointless as check more than once after.

i know its pretty much impossible, but you need to relax. getting all worked up wont do you any good.


----------



## Sasha (Sep 2, 2008)

reaper said:


> Even FL uses CBT. As soon as you finish, the tell you if you passed or failed. There is no reason that NREMT cannot setup their CBT the same way.



Incorrect. Floridas state EMT test is the NREMT test and it takes up to 48 hours (but usually much less) for the results to post


----------



## reaper (Sep 3, 2008)

Unless they changed it in the last year, You actually take the State EMT test and it is accepted by NREMT.

When FL went to NREMT for EMT's that was the only way they would allow it. They may have Finally switch to the NREMT test in the last year.

Plus, I was referring to the FL state medic exam.


----------



## Jandress4 (Sep 3, 2008)

I'M A CERTIFIED EMT-BBBBBBABY! ^_^ Thanks for the replys guys


----------



## reaper (Sep 3, 2008)

Congrats!!!!


----------



## Onceamedic (Sep 3, 2008)

congrats..   and thank you for letting us know.  Another theory on NREMT CBT hits the dirt.


----------

